# Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

Habe die Ehre

Auch wenn das Thema schon bearbeitet wurde, möchte ich dennoch gerne ein paar Erfahrungen mit der genannten Rute sammeln.

Welche Rute bzw. welchen Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen ?  

Die einzige Schwingspitzenrute die ich finden konnte, war eine Sportex zum Preis von 245 €.
Allerdings beinhaltet dieses Stück auch die Möglichkeit zwischen Schwingspitze und, ich hoffe ich schreibe es richtig, "Winkelpicker" zu wechseln.

Gibt es sonst noch Angebote am Markt?


Vielen Dank


----------



## vermesser (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Guckst Du hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ndruten-3/kogha-crownlake-swingtip/detail.jsf 

oder hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/shakespeare-mach-1-xt-specialist/detail.jsf

Oder hol Dir ne passende Grundrute und bastel die um, auch sehr gut und günstig...Endring wechseln, Schwingspitze kaufen und gut ist...


----------



## Grave247 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Hi,

ich hab meine Schwingspitze auch aus einer normalen Rute gebaut. Ist echt kein Aufwand!


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Ich bevorzuge da die Klassiker, möglichst mit Glasblanks. Die ausgesprochen "englischen" Aktionen passen perfekt zu dieser sehr sensiblen und feinen Methode.


----------



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Die selbstgebaute Schwinge hatte ich bereits als Kind. Es war unbedingt ausreichend, aber nun darf es ruhig etwas Neues sein. 

Ihr dürft auch gerne anmerken mit welcher Rute ihr fischt, welche positiven und negativen Erfahrung ihr gemacht habt oder wovon abzuraten ist?

Danke


----------



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da die Klassiker, möglichst mit Glasblanks. Die ausgesprochen "englischen" Aktionen passen perfekt zu dieser sehr sensiblen und feinen Methode.




Warum Glasblanks wenn die Welt nach Carbon und Co. schreit?
Hört sich interessant an !

Was ist so besonderes am Angeln mit Glasblanks?


----------



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Bei Ebay wird gerade eine Kunnan Rute angeboten. Der Hersteller sagt mir allerdings garnichts.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Bei den Ruten die ich meine, handelt es sich ja nicht um die popeligen Glasfasern, die man von billigsten Teleruten her kennt. Dieser Stoff war zu seiner Zeit state of art der Faserverbundtechnik und demenstprechend schweineteuer.

Kohlefaser hat absolut seine Berechtigung, wenn es um Steifheit, Gewicht, Rückstellvermögen und ähnliche Dinge geht. Aber sie wird niemals die durchgegehend zäh-elastischen Biegeigenschaften von Glasfaser erreicht. Zudem ist Kohlefaser, je reiner sie verbaut wird, extrem schlagempfindlich, siehe Stippruten.

Bei feinen Friedfischruten ist es ja üblich, mit entsprechend feinen Montagen zu fischen. Im Drill geht viel über die Rolle, aber eben nicht alles und hier ist GF unschlagbar. Selbst große Gegner rennen wie gegen eine Gummiwand und machen sich selber müde, ohne dass man Aushaken, oder Vorfachbruch, oder aufgebogene Haken befürchten muss.

Gefühle kann man ja allgemein schwer beschreiben, aber mit einer GF-Rute ist ein Drill ein Drill und kein simples Einleiern des Fanges.

Außerdem ist es ein (für mich) erhebendes Gefühl, mit antikem Angelgerät zu fischen und die moderen Jungs links und rechts nicht so recht wissen, wie sie das einordnen sollen!


----------



## Tricast (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Sie haben eine schöne parabolische Aktion und unbändige Kraft im Handteil. Für das Angeln auf große Fische auf kurze Distanz oder das Angeln an hindernisreichen Stellen gibt es nichts besseres. Nur sollten diese Ruten nicht länger als 10 ft sein und, es gibt solche und solche Glasblanks.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Bei Ebay wird gerade eine Kunnan Rute angeboten. Der Hersteller sagt mir allerdings garnichts.



Kunnan gehört schon zu den besseren Ruten ihrer Zeit.

Andere Marken wären:

Hardy
Bruce & Walker
Drennan (Ledgermaster)
Abu Ledger Lite (mein Topfavorit!)
Marco Modern Arms


----------



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Sehr sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank

Dann werde ich mal meine ganzen Google Fähigkeiten hervorkramen und mich auf die Suche machen.

Es sei denn............die Herren können mir direkt einen Vorschlag unterbreiten, wo ich diese Ruten kaufen kann ?


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Als Neuware wirst du sie sicherlich nicht mehr bekommen. Höchstens relativ neuwertig aus zweiter Hand. Bei Ebay sind immer mal wieder welche drin.

Aber The House of Brunner bietet auch neue, individuell aufgebaute Schwingen an. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie dein Budget aussieht.


----------



## Rotauge28 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Ein bisschen unübersichtlich die Seite


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Wieso? Drei Klicks und man ist bei der Rute... 

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/main...ry&catanchor=category1884&expandcategory=true


----------



## Tricast (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Den Preis finde ich sehr interessant. Für unter 200,- € eine handgebaute Rute, das ist ja wie ein Mafiaangebot; da kann man nicht Nein sagen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knispel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Ich hab eine Tri - Cast Ultra light Kevlar - als direkte Schwingspitzenrute gebaut von 9,5 `Länge. Baujahr weiß ich nicht, hab das Teil vor ein Paar Jahren für 20 Euro bei Ebay ersteigert. 

Ich kann @Andal nur Recht geben

Damit zu Fischen ist ein Gefühl, wie " körperlich kollidieren ohne Kondom " ....


----------



## nerdwuermle (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

ich hab ne abu legerlite und muss sagen, dass die rute zum drillen wirklich sehr easy is (im direktvergleich zu ner shimano twin power winklepicker mit dünnerer schnur fischbar, da blank sehr schön abfedert), aber beim werfen ein graus - butterweich mit extremem rebound. is meiner meinung nach wirklich nur was für angler, die einen sinn fürs klassische angelgerät haben. wenn man eher moderne straffe sachen mag is die sportex wahrscheinlich die bessere wahl. von jenzi/artini gibts auch noch eine, weiß aber grad nich wie die heißt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

*

Jenzi Artini Powerise Multi Tool:

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_...werise-Multi-Tool-Medium-2-70m-WG-15-45g.html


#h#h#h
*


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

ich hab mir von Lutz Huelsse die Schwingspitzen gekauft und auf 2 Matchruten aufgesteckt, die ich in der elektronischen Bucht guenstig geschossen habe.

Kauf dir eine gute Matchruten, mach den Spitzenring ab, ggf etwas weiter kuerzen und drauf mit der Fertigspitze


----------



## Tricast (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Matchruten sind normalerweise zu lang - 3,60 / 4,20 - und eine Schwinge hat etwa 2,70 bis 3,00 m. Aber man kann natürlich jede Rute umrüsten.
Diese weichen Ruten eignen sich besonders für sehr dünne Schnüre, kleine Haken und im Nahbereich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Sind schon recht lang, ich hab die Spitzen beim Surfen im Web gefunden, und wollte sie einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Knispel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Matchruten sind normalerweise zu lang - 3,60 / 4,20 - und eine Schwinge hat etwa 2,70 bis 3,00 m. Aber man kann natürlich jede Rute umrüsten.
> Diese weichen Ruten eignen sich besonders für sehr dünne Schnüre, kleine Haken und im Nahbereich.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Heinzi,

mit der Schwinge kann man doch sowieso ( ich jedenfalls ) nicht weit werfen. Ich gebe Dir allerdings Recht, 13 - 14 ´Ruten sind zu lang, ideal ist in meinen Augen 9 - 10 ` klassisch aufgebaut ( ich rechne immer grob : 1 ´ = 30 cm und nicht " 28undschlagmichtot ".

Tipp von einem älteren Angler ( wenn soetwas überhaupt noch angenommen wird ):
Auf wirklich weite Entfernung den Schwingspitzen - Endring an einer beliebigen oberen Seite durchsägen, entgraten und erst nach dem "Extremweitwurf" aufschrauben und die Schur durch den entstandenen Schlitz einführen. Geht echt gut - eine meiner Spitzen ist so präpariert ...

Kannten noch nicht einmal die Engländer - bis sie das 1969 bei mir gesehen hatten ....


----------



## Rotauge28 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso? Drei Klicks und man ist bei der Rute...
> 
> 
> Der Preis ist absolut ok für so ein handgefertigtes Teil.
> ...


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwingspitzenrute gesucht ?*

Wer Probleme mit dem Nachschwingen von weichen Ruten hat, der sollte sich ein lockeres Handgelenk an der Rutenhand angewöhnen. Wo kein Widerlager, da auch kaum eine Schwingung. Ist zwar kein reine Physik, aber bei Glasruten funktioniert es trotzdem einwandfrei.

Außerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich bei härteren Ruten die Spitze viel lieber überschlägt, weil hart gebremst, als bei weichen Ruten. 

Eine Schwinge ist halt keine Spinne, da brauchts "vui G'fui", oder vül Gefühl, wie der Nordgermane zu sagen pflegt.


----------

